# Veloci-Jet XL or Spectra-Pro?



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, looking for some honest answers.
I am waiting for the bank to reply, but in the mean time, I have quotes on these two DTG Printers. Veloci-Jet XL and Spectra Pro. To me they look like the same machine with some minor cosmetic differences. One sales rep says they are the same, the other says they are not and that his company manufactures their unit. Price wise, they are basically the same price, however that includes my Fast-TJet in trade for the one company and not the other.

I would prefer not to mention the companies. But both are fairly local and East Coast.

If you have looked into these units please provide your thoughts.

I must have white ink capabilities due to the t-shirt line we are getting ready to release. My Fast T-jet needs some TLC and with production coming online, I would rather get a new, under warranty unit. Space is a major concern, which led me to these two units.


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

I just bought the Spectra Pro, it's wonderful and support is wonderful; Jay always picks up. The printer is built like a tank and is substantially cheaper. You could get the Spectra Pro with a pretreater for the price of a VelociJet XL, sell your Tjet on Ebay and you get the best result.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Both rebranded made by this company Flatbed Inkjet | Flatbed Inkjet Printers | Direct Color Systems

you can find all the info your looking for by searching the forum here by endusers (veloci-jet xl) I think the spectra-pro is a fairly new rebrand.. 

the main thing i would look at is the epson printer its based on! last i recall its an r1900 base printer.. the r1900 never had good reset ink chips meaning the 8 channels or individual ink cart has to be reset individually based on the epson firmware counter (these are small carts) regardless if a bulk system is added you will have to reset the given ink count per cart based on epson firmware and when resetting individual carts this = frequent resets and alot of waste ink!! other epson model bases reset all 8 channels at once = fewer resets and less waste ink!! do your homework to find the basemodel epson and talk to other endusers regarding, the basemodel epson could be changed now! not sure?!!


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

While it is Epson based, its a hybrid of two epson printers. Can't remember which was the other one (apart from the R1900.


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

while it is the R1900, it has a decoder built in, that is accessible just above the exterior control panel.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> while it is the R1900, it has a decoder built in, that is accessible just above the exterior control panel.


thats good!! not all of them have the decoder..  the decoder resets all the carts to full at once, like most regular chipsets do for other epson base models.. difference is if a decoder goes bad your looking at 3-400 dollars not sure on the retail.. a chipset is 25.00 bucks and simplier to install!! are you sure its a decoder? and not external chips? the one i see on ebay has the chip reset in the carriage.. zoom over the carriage on the ebay pic and you can see its a chipset! so you must have something different? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SPECTRA-PRO-Direct-Garment-DTG-Printer-/121021565767


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

no, its absolutely a decoder, outside of the carriage, about the control panel.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> no, its absolutely a decoder, outside of the carriage, about the control panel.


must be an option? did you look at the one on ebay? it clearly has the chipset in the carriage if you zoom over the pic.. this is something the op needs to be sure on (make sure you have a decoder for a 1900) keep in mind the 1900 is a discountinued model epson printer, hybrid or not its using a 1900 epson mainboard/boards and supply is dependant on epson!!


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

It uses parts from the 2880 and 1900, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> It uses parts from the 2880 and 1900, if I am not mistaken.


all the current epson a3/8channel models use pretty much the same print engine frame, sensors, etc.. the boards its using is what tells you the truth and the difference!! 1900 boards is a 1900 printer.. If the printer is discountinued they can no longer purchase the 1900 printer, however they can purchase any other a3 in production and just switch out the epson boards which are still avail as parts, in this case there added electronics are built on the r1900 function... If its using 1900 boards its most likely the additional electronics are designed around this model, otherwise it would be better using the whole 2880 as its in production... obtaining printheads could play into the equation aswell, printheads are available via epson on models out of warranty with a serial # usually 1 year after printer purchase on stock printer otherwise in the warranty period they replace the printer (based on past experience)... If you look at the ad/descriptions for other brand printers the dealer sells they list the epson base model its based on and use this as a selling point of a "new in production printer based on R(xxxx)" and down play other discountinued epson base models that are discountinued, however this one doesnt have the base model listed in the same fashion as a selling point incentive?? I would ask what epson board is driving it 1900, etc? If you have a decoder most likely a r1900 as this is not needed on the current in production r2880 or r2000 they have inkchips that do the same as the decoder.. good way to find out is see what the epson status monitor says it is or check the epson mainboard part #


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

Ray, I am loving my Spectra Pro. I am still working out all the kinks, but I am new to DTG. Do you have any specific questions about the machine?


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

I think my main question is going to be about support. Where will you get repairs if/when they are needed?


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

Jay has a tech in NJ and in CA, they will carry out repairs. Jay has been amazing thus far.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Does the tech come on-site or do you have to take/ship the equipment to him? I am in PA, so NJ is not a problem.


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

His tech would fly out for the set up, and I am not sure about future repairs. I think it would have to be sent to the factory in Connecticut, I think it takes like a week.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Will talk to Jay this week. So far he has had some excellent recommendations. I have talked to him over the last couple of weeks. Waiting for the bank to come back with the loan.

Where are you located?


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm in Los Angeles. Trying to make the spectra pro relevant in the world of anajet here. I know there isn't much info on the spectra, I can post a video on YouTube if you would like?


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Not necessary. I saw it in operation and have been to Jay's place. Was just looking for people with the same passion and equipment to talk to. Haven't found much here in PA.


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

No. I run a printing company here, screen printing only for the past 3 years. Been working with Jay form this printer for months. 

Yeah ray, let me know if I could help you in anyway.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> No. I run a printing company here, screen printing only for the past 3 years. Been working with Jay form this printer for months.
> 
> Yeah ray, let me know if I could help you in anyway.


Kevinsanz..

can you clarify this a bit more? working with jay for months to form what? promotional service? technical service? field tester? its important for potential buyers to know your affiliation here! do you have a business interest in it.. the printer is made by direct color systems, the rip by eukondigital so what are you forming is the question?


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

german13 said:


> Kevinsanz..
> 
> can you clarify this a bit more? working with jay for months to form what? promotional service? technical service? field tester? its important for potential buyers to know your affiliation here! do you have a business interest in it.. the printer is made by direct color systems, the rip by eukondigital so what are you forming is the question?


as in, working with him before I bought it. I am new to DTG, I've ran workingclassprinting for a while before rebranding this year. 

I meant for*

my affiliation is a new buyer that calls Jay daily haha.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> as in, working with him before I bought it. I am new to DTG, I've ran workingclassprinting for a while before rebranding this year.
> 
> I meant for*
> 
> my affiliation is a new buyer that calls Jay daily haha.


Kevin, now im really confused 

I dont quite understand what you mean when you say you were working with jay for months before you bought? on what, in what way or form regarding the printer? seperate project? pardon my question but looking in from the outside this seems confusing to those that have been around dtg along time.. the post started with im a new buyer, then escalated to some technical info that most new to dtg wouldnt know regarding decoders and epson bases, to i have been working with jay for months to form/prebuying! and now "
I meant for*

my affiliation is a new buyer that calls Jay daily haha" 

I dont understand this at all very confusing!


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

german13 said:


> Kevin, now im really confused
> 
> I dont quite understand what you mean when you say you were working with jay for months before you bought? on what, in what way or form regarding the printer? seperate project? pardon my question but looking in from the outside this seems confusing to those that have been around dtg along time.. the post started with im a new buyer, then escalated to some technical info that most new to dtg wouldnt know regarding decoders and epson bases, to i have been working with jay for months to form/prebuying! and now "
> I meant for*
> ...


You are really annoying me. 

I am a 19 year old sophomore at the University of Southern California. I just borrowed 
14k in order to upgrade out of a manual screen printing press. So yeah, I spent a few months talking to Jay before pulling the trigger on the spectra pro. I'm in debt up to my neck, so im sorry I seem to know more than a newbie, but you must think little of most people on this forum. Stop bothering me. I did my research before borrowing more than I probably should have. Jay has been amazingly helpful in my transition into DTG


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> You are really annoying me.
> 
> I am a 19 year old sophomore at the University of Southern California. I just borrowed
> 14k in order to upgrade out of a manual screen printing press. So yeah, I spent a few months talking to Jay before pulling the trigger on the spectra pro. I'm in debt up to my neck, so im sorry I seem to know more than a newbie, but you must think little of most people on this forum. Stop bothering me. I did my research before borrowing more than I probably should have. Jay has been amazingly helpful in my transition into DTG


Kevin,

I didnt intend to touch a nerve with you, simple clear clarification is all i was looking for from your very confusing post/s!! the first time. If your posting expect people to ask you questions based on your post.. I have had several people that purchased these new printers tell me via pm they were encourged to post reviews here and given discounts on items, after things went south for them.. Its very odd for a new guy to dtg/ member of the forum with few post to do this as there usually asking questions "learning how to print with dtg" or have a history of such prior to reccomending a printer ..I dont know how one could honestly promote/reccomend a new machine being new to dtg whom only used the machine a short time! please excuse my curiosity and i hope you dont answer your customers questions "You are really annoying me" as there likely to go down the road to experienced personel that can answer there questions without being annoyed. I pointed out a few operation concerns regarding the 1900, you say it comes with a decoder and the listing shows it without, these are legitimate questions/information for a potential purchaser, that were brought up in the conversation and this is why all this was rather confusing to say the least and never answered,by this response you seem very irritated? why? you posted you are more than willing to answer questions on the machine and offered to post videos, list tech service locations, and its operation based on your expertise here, so im questioning your knowledge and background on the info you posted! whats the problem? seems you didnt like being questioned in this regard, because the normal person would have said im just a new printer and clarified there post the FIRST time etc etc, not be offended and ask "who the hell do you think you are and get the f**k off my case"? (to answer your question, im a person that that knows alot more about epson based dtg machines then you do, and the fact is i care very much about forum members/potential purchasers/readers of the forum and the expense they may inncur with these machines!) some members may take your inexperience as the bible and im potentially trying to point out the short comings and save potential buyers from a nightmare or operation function they wish not to endure, that other commercial machines might do better job at in this regard, and giving some knowledgable info on the epson r1900 base ink function and its discountinued status!! when i asked you to clarify your posts/ regarding the months you said you were working with jay prior to buying (forming) the printer, it was a legit question to a confusing post.. I now understand your calling jay/your service provider daily with customer service issues after your clarification, thats great and by all accounts have heard he is a very nice standup guy!! looks like your having some frequent issues at this daily call rate, and you have the experience to comment on the service, but it doesnt say alot about the printer if this is needed daily  If you dont like to be questioned on your posts dont post! that simple!! your irritated because i called you out to clarify some questions and detailed some operation concerns!! Anyone can go to the veloci-jet threads here and read all the "long term" user responses to form there opionion aswell the only difference is rip ("apipromo" has maany posts regarding enduser experience for those intrested in the function/hardware of this printer whom direct color systems manufacturers)!! my opionion, is you can get a much better commercial machine brand for that kind of money! Hope i have explained my questioning to your satisfaction!! get some experience and please come back and give us and honest experienced review after you have used the machine for a few months on, hope you can find the time aside from being a college student to perform the proper maint as its not good for dtg to be a part time printer and let the machine sit for periods without use..!! No ill will intended, best of luck to you..


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

Simply put, the spectra is wonderful. I got it a week ago and I am already printing beautifully on black shorts with white under base. My only issues this far are with learning EKPrint. 

Ink errors get fixed in just a few minutes, and the printer is pretty damn fast.


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

german13 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Congrats on your new toy, and welcome to the dtg world, look forward to your reviews as you learn!! Im sure the machine is wonderful to you! I was comparing it price/function to other commercial machines the ink errors is one of the operation functions i was pointing out- that other commercial machines dont have, which saves you a boatload in waste ink and process time (time is money) when starting out this isnt much of a concern but as you go and grow seconds become precious regarding production time... If i were you i would also consider stocking some r1900 boards no one knows when epson will stop parts production on these but epson and the r1900 has been discountinued for awhile now and its best to have a back up plan just in case, by the time your machine is paid off im sure parts will be obsolete (i would hate to see you stuck with a 14,000 loan and no parts, just look around and see what the epson 2200 based dtg guys are going thru now).. best wishes in the new year with your new venture..


What machine would you recommend? I liked the Mod1 too but ultimately got the spectra because of of Jay's wonderful level of support.

What do you think of the Easy T? I heard it had registration issues.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kevin,

Congrats on your new toy, and welcome to the dtg world, look forward to your reviews as you learn!! Im sure the machine is wonderful to you! I was comparing it price/function to other commercial machines the ink errors is one of the operation functions i was pointing out- that other commercial machines dont have, which saves you a boatload in waste ink and process time (time is money, so is flushing good ink down the drain during resets) when starting out this isnt much of a concern but as you go and grow seconds become precious regarding production time... If i were you i would also consider stocking some r1900 boards no one knows when epson will stop parts production on these but epson and the r1900 has been discountinued for awhile now and its best to have a back up plan just in case, by the time your machine is paid off im sure parts will be obsolete (i would hate to see you stuck with a 14,000 loan and no parts, just look around and see what the epson 2200 based dtg guys are going thru now).. best wishes in the new year with your new venture..


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> What machine would you recommend? I liked the Mod1 too but ultimately got the spectra because of of Jay's wonderful level of support.
> 
> What do you think of the Easy T? I heard it had registration issues.


Kevin,

only the enduser can determine what printer fits there business model best/along with budget in the end, as there are alot of variables to consider, but in this price range i think i personally would have saved a bit more or went to a show and got a deal/ purchased a used commercial machine/ or even outsourced before spending a dime unless you already have the clientel.. Im just not a fan of the r1900 base printer due to the ink function/waste ink and its discountinued status without a company that has a back up parts plan or assured parts availability in writing.. I also like dealing with direct manufactures on any product when possible, not resellers, jmho.. Im sure a smart college student with a screen print background will do well regardless, we all have this crazy passion for printing beit machines etc.. Merry Christmas...


----------

